# Gamer PC



## Alisia08 (18. Mai 2013)

Halli Hallöchen 

Eine sehr gute Freundin von mir hat mir verraten, dass ihr hier sehr viele nette Menschen geholfen haben, die passenden Teile für ein Gamer PC auszusuchen. Daher wende ich mich auch mal an euch.
Also es ist so: Ich will einen PC. Mein Laptop spinnt die ganze Zeit rum und ich will mal wieder anständige Spiele spielen. Das geht leider nicht so gut am Lap (jaja, was spiel ich auch am Laptop xD Ich wollte einfach einen um meine Animes in ruhe im Bett zu schauen -.-). 
Da ich auch mal WoW spielen will, würde ich gerne einen neuen Computer kaufen. Oder halt zusammen bauen lassen 

Daher wende ich mich mal an euch. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen >< Ich hab so ungefähr 500€ - 600€ zu Verfügung (natürlich ist es besser wenn es nicht so teuer wird >< Immerhin muss ich meine Mami fragen, ob ich dann das bekomme und es ist gerade ein guter Moment da sie auch die Nase voll vom Laptop hat... da dieser nicht mehr richtig ladet und leichten Wackelkontakt hat -.-)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen >< Ich sag schon mal Danke im voraus


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2013)

_Huhu,

möchtest du denn nur WoW spielen oder auch was anderes?

Also..nur WoW und Filme schauen? 

Zusammengebaut soll der Rechner sicherlich ankommen? Brauchst du nur den Rechner selbst oder noch was? (Windows,Monitor,Tastatur,Maus,etc.)

Für WoW brauch man es preislich ja nicht zu übertreiben. :-)

_


----------



## Alisia08 (18. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde auch noch was anderes spielen und so halt für Internet (Filme schauen, arbeiten für die Schule erledigen, zeichnen, etc.) 
Und zusammengebaut muss es nicht unbedingt sein da ich jemanden (oder eher gesagt ne Freundin von mir jemanden kennt, der das zusammen bauen würde. Monitor... keine ahnung... wär schon gut wenn der enthalten wäre oder halt kauf ich dann extra xD


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2013)

_Was wäre "auch noch was anderes"? :-p

Also - Monitor fest mit dabei in dem genannten Budget oder nicht?

Ich würde dir gern was zusammenstellen, aber dafür brauch man schon halbwegs präzise Angaben. :-p_


----------



## Alisia08 (18. Mai 2013)

Hm... da musste ich echt jetzt überlegen xD 
Also, ja. Der Monitor sollte im Budget enthalten sein 

(sorry, dass ich mich nicht genau ausdrücken kann xD Ist nicht so meine Stärke aber danke für deine Hilfe ><)


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2013)

_Gerne doch.

Also 600€ für den PC + Monitor, damit lässt sich doch was machen. :-)

Beispiel : Warenkorb

Jetzt hättest du noch ~23€ übrig - da könnte man jetzt noch über einen leiseren CPU-Kühler oder ein anderes Gehäuse (falls es dir optisch nicht zusagt) nachdenken. :-)_


----------



## Alisia08 (18. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Mutter überzeugen xD


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2013)

_Na dann, viel Glück - kannst ja mal bescheid geben wie es ausgegangen ist. :-)_


----------



## Alisia08 (18. Mai 2013)

Danke  Glück kann ich gebrauchen xD


----------



## Battosai (19. Mai 2013)

Meine Wenigkeit brauch einen neuen grafikknecht mein jetziger ist eine alte hd48xx.

Ich bin jeher ein AMD und ATI user, aber es würde mich reizen mal eine Nvidia auszuprobieren.

Aber der Markt ist sehr groß flächig an Auswahl.

Ich Spiele hauptsächlich,
- Neverwinter (kann ich mit meiner jetzigen hd48xx in vollen grafik Einstellungen spielen, wird nur 94 grad warm und ist mega laut..)
- WoW zwar nicht mehr, aber man weiss ja nie...(da ruckeln 25er raids mit der hd48xx)
- BF3 (läuft ohne Probleme, bin mir nicht sicher welche Grafik Einstellungen)
- World of Tanks
- League of Legends

Geplant sind wahrscheinlich...
- BF4
- Elder Scroll Online

Ein freund rät mir zu einer Asus GTX 660 TI mit 2 GB Ram.

Die ist mir aber mit 260 bis 290 zu Teuer. Meine Vorstellung liegen bei max 200-210 euro.

Wichtig ist mir das ich unter last kein Triebwerk haben will.

Was ich mich sonst noch frage, ist ob sich 2GB lohnen?

Neuere GPUs haben ja DDR5 Speicher der schneller ist als alter. Meine frage ist reicht 1gb ddr5 im vergleich zu 2gb alter Speicher? (hoffe ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will^^)


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2013)

_Bei 200€ kannst du dir mal die HD7870 oder die GTX660 anschauen.

Beides gute Karten für den Preis._


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn du jetzt ne neue kaufst, dann 2 GB. Und bei deinem Budget würde ich ganz klar ne 7870 ATI empfehlen.

Die hab ich kürzlich meiner Schwester eingebaut:

http://geizhals.at/d...bz-a798287.html

Ist für das Geld echt pfeilschnell und schön leise ist sie auch. Sowohl im idle als auch unter Last. Lediglich absolute Silentfreaks könnten damit vielleicht nicht ganz zufrieden sein.
Da ist dann aber auch fraglich, ob sie das überhaupt mit nen anderen Kühler wären.

Die hier soll auch sehr leise sein.

http://geizhals.at/d...bc-a751983.html

Hatte ich zuvor bestellt, aber schmiss immer Bluescreens, dass Teil. Lag an einem verbugten Bios der Karte. Keine Ahnung, ob das Problem aktuell noch besteht, schätze aber nicht.
Ansonsten wäre die nämlich auch top gewesen.

Das coole ist, dass da auch Spiele dabei waren. Keine Ahnung, ob es das Angebot noch gibt. Musste mal googlen. Bei mir war Bioshock Infinite und das neue Tomb Raider dabei. Das nenne ich schon mal ne Ansage.
Die Spiele sind allein ja schon 80 Euro wert.


----------



## Battosai (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
Danke für die Antworten.

An eine HD 7870 oder was es da im preis Segment von 210 euro gab, habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Im Hinblick auf den Strompreis wollt ich aber wenn möglich mal eine Nvidia Testen da diese ja weit aus weniger verschlingen sollen als AMD Karten.
(darum wird mein nächster cpu auch ein Intel...)


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2013)

Battosai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> An eine HD 7870 oder was es da im preis Segment von 210 euro gab, habe ich auch schon gedacht.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, wo du das mit dem Strom gehört hast, aber das stimmt so nicht. Beide nehmen sich nicht viel. Und auf das Jahr gerechnet entstehen dir da vielleicht Differenzen von ein paar Euro.
Eine 7870 ist für ca. 200 Euro im Gesamtpaket erste Wahl. Ob die jetzt unter Last 20 Watt mehr braucht, als eine Geforce 660, oder nicht. Das wären ca. 25 cent Mehrkosten bei 50 Stunden Höchstlast. Also 50 Stunden Crysis zocken oder so. 2000 Stunden im Jahr müsstest du spielen, um Mehrkosten von 10 Euro zu haben. Dabei aber auch noch berücksichtigen, dass eine 7870 nicht nur etwas mehr braucht, als eine Geforce 660, sondern auch 15% schneller ist.

Und schaut man sich das ganze mal im Idle an, so brauchen beide fast gleich viel. Außer, du rechnest in Differenzen von ca. 3 Watt.

Letztendlich musst es du wissen. In meinen Augen ist bei einem Preis von ~200 Euro eine 7870 erste Wahl. Erst bei ca. 300 Euro würde ich überlegen, nicht eine GTX 660 TI zu nehmen.
Wenn bei deinem Budget etwas zugunsten der Geforce sprechen könnte, dann wären das aus meiner Sicht vielleicht persönliche Präferenzen bei den Treibern, oder der Wunsch nach bestimmten Features wie PhysX oder so.
Spielt das keine Rolle, dann go for 7870! Und das sage ich wohlgemerkt als bekennender Nvidia-Fan.


----------



## Battosai (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Mit den Strom Argument kommen mir immer freunde, die Nicht viel von AMD und ATI halten^^

bin ja selber amd/ati user.

Wenn die beiden sich nicht viel nehmen wird's wo dich die Radeon hd werden.

Was ich mir allerdings überlegt habe,
Ich werde bis ende 2013 warten und Geld zur Seite packen und dann in einen etwas größeren umfang aufrüsten.

- Neues Mainboard
- Neuer CPU
- Neue GPU
- ggf Neues Netzteil sollte mein jetziges es nicht mehr packen

- Neues Gehäuse ohne Seiten Fenster (sollte aber schon gut aussehen)
- Gehäuse-Dämmmatten

- Wasserkühlung
-- CPU
-- GPU
-- Arbeitsspeicher
-- Mainboard Komponenten
---- Northbridge
---- Spannungswandler

Das Ganze wird noch sehr viel Recherche erfordern, da noch einige Fragen geklärt werden müssen.

- Welches Gehäuse bietet platz für innenliegenden Radiatoren

- Welches Mainboard (Wahrscheinlich ein i5 Prozessor) kommt zum Einsatz, unter Berücksichtigung, Preis/Leistung / Kühkbarkeit der NB / Spannungswandler

- welches Zubehör für RAM Kühlung

- sind Dämmmatten bei Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung eigentlich erforderlich?

Fragen über Fragen die es in laufe der zeit zu klären gibt.

Vllt kann der ein oder andere der schon erfahrung hat ja etwas dazu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2013)

Das muss man dann bewerten, wenn es soweit ist. Wer weiß schon, was bis dahin für Karten auf dem Markt sind. Ende 2013 wird es dann bestimmt auch gleich ein Haswell, bei dem jetzt erst nach und nach die Tests von Mainboards kommen.
Lässt sich also dann auch am besten Ende 2013 klären, da bis dahin genug Erfahrungsbrichte und Tests online sind. Hardware ist so schnelllebig, dass man da immer erst am besten dann schaut, wenn man auch kauft.
Einzig über Wasserkühlung könnte man sich jetzt vielleicht schon mal ein paar Gedanken machen. Aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus, dass war nie wirklich ein Thema bei mir. Leise bekommt man das Ding auch so. Wenn Wasserkühlung, dann vielleicht rein aus optischen Gründen, aber dafür ist es mir zu teuer, denn für ne gute Wasserkühlung kann man schon einige hundert Euro lassen. Da kauf ich mir lieber ne PS4 dafür.


----------



## Battosai (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Nun die eigentlichen PC-Komponenten wie CPU und GPU stehen ja fest. - i5 cpu - AMD Radeon HD 7870 - beim MB bin ich noch unsicher, wahrscheinlich ein Asus board. Da die kommende Generation der Hardware nicht billiger wird (wage ich zu behaupten) sind diese erstmal keine Option. Die eigentliche frage ist ja ob sich ein komplett Wasser gekÃ¼hltes mainboard lohnt. Ich habe bei caseking ein MB und GPU gefunden welche schon vorbereitet sind. Die frage ist nur ob sich der Mehrpreis von ca 600 euro lohnen. Ca 900 euro mit normaler KÃ¼hlung Und ca 1500 mit WasserkÃ¼hlung. oder ich nehme leise LÃ¼fter und benutze dÃ¤mmmatten.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Wasserkühlung ist absoluter Quatsch, vor allem wenn du nur dafür 600€ mehr zahlst.

Die aktuellen CPU's gibt es mittlerweile, kosten auch nicht wirklich was mehr - brauchst du einen kompletten PC für 900€? Dann bastel ich mal was._


----------



## Battosai (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo, als neue pc Komponenten habe ich an - Prozessor - Mainboard(wegen neuen sockel des cpu) - Grafikkarte gedacht - Neues Big GehÃ¤use Aus meinen alten system nehme ich folgendes mit, - RAM - Festplatten - 750w Netzteil - laufwerke Was ich noch aufrÃ¼sten wÃ¼rde aber kein muss ist, - SSD Festplatte - BluRay Laufwerk Und 900 ist kein muss kann auch weniger sein lol


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Bei dem Budget und den Teilen würde ich das so machen : Warenkorb

- aktueller Haswell i5
- passendes H87 Board
- guter und leiser CPU-Kühler
- sehr gutes und hochwertiges Gehäuse
- absolut schnelle Grafikkarte (schneller als GTX680) aktuelle GTX700-Serie.
- Pro-Version der Samsung 840_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2013)

Battosai schrieb:


> Hallo, Nun die eigentlichen PC-Komponenten wie CPU und GPU stehen ja fest. - i5 cpu - AMD Radeon HD 7870 - beim MB bin ich noch unsicher, wahrscheinlich ein Asus board. Da die kommende Generation der Hardware nicht billiger wird (wage ich zu behaupten) sind diese erstmal keine Option. Die eigentliche frage ist ja ob sich ein komplett Wasser gekÃ¼hltes mainboard lohnt. Ich habe bei caseking ein MB und GPU gefunden welche schon vorbereitet sind. Die frage ist nur ob sich der Mehrpreis von ca 600 euro lohnen. Ca 900 euro mit normaler KÃ¼hlung Und ca 1500 mit WasserkÃ¼hlung. oder ich nehme leise LÃ¼fter und benutze dÃ¤mmmatten.



Die neuen Komponenten sind nicht wirklich teurer. Kannst ja mal die CPU-Preise vergleichen. Wenn das hier und da 20 Euro sind, dann ist es aber auch schon gut. Die neuen ersetzen die alten vom Preis her meist 1:1.
Und die alten werden deswegen kaum billiger. Ein bisschen vielleicht. Die neuen Mainboards kosten auch nicht mehr. Wenn du also erst Ende des Jahres kaufst, dann würd ich auf jedenfall nen i5 Haswell nehmen und kein i5 Ivy Bridge.

Und Wasserkühlung ist nur was für Freaks. Das mag lohnen, wenn du ohne Ende übertakten willst. In meinen Augen ist das aber Schwachsinn. Da kaufst du ne super sparsame CPU und machst dir dann die Effizienz kaputt um Leistung zu bekommen, die du nicht brauchst. Einen leisen PC bekommst du auch luftgekühlt hin. Der Knackpunkt ist hier halt die Grafikkarte. Hier musst du wirklich gut wählen. Ganz so leise, wie mit Wasserkühlung wirds natürlich nicht, aber meinen PC hört man z.B. kaum. Haben mich schon viele gefragt, ob das Ding schon an ist. Also, es geht auf jedenfall, den auch so leise zu bekommen, dass sich am Geräuschpegel nur absolute Silent-Fetischisten stören würden. Ich würde mir ne Wasserkühlung nur einbauen, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde. Und da hauptsächlich dann wegen optischen Gründen. Nachdem ich aber leider auf Geld nicht scheißen kann, ist es ne Luftkühlung geworden. Zwei gute Gehäuselüfter (120mm mit 800 U/min) und nen 120er CPU-Kühler und fertig ist. Nimmt man dann noch ne leise Karte dazu, wie beispielsweise ne Asus DirectCU II oder so, dann ist das Ding auch unter Last wirklich sehr leise. Dämmmatten hatte ich auch mal, aber sind eigentlich auch unnötig. Machen den Tower sehr schwer und sorgen für zusätzlichen Hitzestau. Alles völlig unötiger Firlefanz, denn man sich sparen kann.

Edit:

Bei den neuen CPUs bzw. den Mainboards würde ich aber wegen des USB-Bugs noch bis Juli warten, bis ein neues Stepping der Boards verfügbar ist. Ist zwar ein Bug, den man vernachlässigen kann, aber man muss denen ja nicht ihren Schrott abkaufen.


----------



## myadictivo (5. Juni 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Dämmmatten hatte ich auch mal, aber sind eigentlich auch unnötig. Machen den Tower sehr schwer und sorgen für zusätzlichen Hitzestau. Alles völlig unötiger Firlefanz, denn man sich sparen kann.



kommt halt drauf an, was man für ansprüche stellt. seit dem ich mein nanoxia deep silence 2 case habe hör ich echt keinen mucks mehr aus dem case. im alten 0815 case haben sich festplattenzugriffe teilweise so angehört, als ob das ding direkt neben meinem ohr verbaut wäre.
und mit den 3 vorinstallierten lüftern habe ich da auch keine bedenken hinsichtlich einer kernschmelze 
schwer ist das teil allerdings, aber dürfte nicht nur durch die dämmmatten zusammen kommen, der midi tower ist auch gefühlt 1,5x so groß wie mein altes gehäuse


----------



## JuneQWE (6. Juni 2013)

Ich persönlich rate dir von AMD ab, soviele Kundenbeschwerden wie ich damit immer hatte.
Überhitzungsprobleme vor allem.

Ich habe dir auch mal was zusammengestellt
https://www.mindfact...2c6f650f99bb372

der G Prozessor ist gar nicht mal so übel und mit der GTX 660 kommt der auch locker klar

habe mal ne schwächere Sorte davon in meinem zweitrechner gehabt G645 oder so mit ner GTX260
Planetside 2, Battlefield 3 kein problem 

Nachtrag:
habs das Mainboard vergessen 
Nattürlich Asus asus p8z77-v


----------



## painschkes (6. Juni 2013)

_Und wen von beiden hast du jetzt etwas zusammengestellt? :-)_


----------



## OldboyX (9. Juni 2013)

JuneQWE schrieb:


> Ich persönlich rate dir von AMD ab, soviele Kundenbeschwerden wie ich damit immer hatte.
> Überhitzungsprobleme vor allem.
> ....



Abraten ist ja dein gutes Recht, aber
- Kundenbeschwerden? Ahhhja.... Wieviele sind das denn genau und wieviele im Vergleich zu Nvidia?
- Überhitzungsprobleme? Ahhhja.... Hast du deine Kunden schlecht beraten und ihnen billige Customdesigns im ungelüfteten Gehäuse verkauft? Wieviel von dieser Erfahrung bezieht sich auf die AMD 7870 im Direct CU Design von Asus?

Sorry, aber auf angebliche empirische Ergebnisse die einen Hersteller schlecht machen reagiere ich immer empfindlich, weil das in 99% der Fälle jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt und nur dazu dient, die Illusion einer faktischen 'Schlechtheit' zu erzeugen die nicht existiert.

Als nächstes sinds dann wieder die schlechten AMD Treiber, die miesen ASRock Boards, die qualitativ hochwertigeren Intel CPUs usw.

PS: Auf dem Notebook von dem aus ich grad schreibe stürzt die automatische Updatefunktion des Nvidia-GPU Treibers immer nur ab, wenn ich versuche ein Update einzuleiten. Aus meiner Studie von insgesamt 4 PCs (2 AMD und 2 Nvidia GPU) + der aktuell subjektiv vom Frust gefärbten Wahrnehmung resultiert für mich: Nvidia Treiber sind Mist, so viele Probleme wie ich damit immer hatte. Abstürzende Treibersoftware vor allem.

PPS: In dem Preisbereich kann vernünftigerweise derzeit wirklich nur zu den von Klos vorgeschlagenen AMDs geraten werden. Hol dir eine 7870 und such dir einen Händler bei dem du auch noch die Spiele dazugeschenkt bekommst, damit liegst du P/L meilenweit vor jeder ähnlich schnellen/ähnlich teuren Nvidia Karte die es aktuell zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2013)

OldboyX schrieb:


> PPS: In dem Preisbereich kann vernünftigerweise derzeit wirklich nur zu den von Klos vorgeschlagenen AMDs geraten werden. Hol dir eine 7870 und such dir einen Händler bei dem du auch noch die Spiele dazugeschenkt bekommst, damit liegst du P/L meilenweit vor jeder ähnlich schnellen/ähnlich teuren Nvidia Karte die es aktuell zu kaufen gibt.



Jop, Asus 7870 DC2 V2 DirectCUII! Thumps up! Kühl, ziemlich leise und für 220 Euro einfach verdammt schnell. Dazu Bioshock Infinite und das neue Tomb Raider.
Nur scheiß lang, das Teil. Nen cm mehr und ich hätte sie nicht mehr unter gebracht.


----------

